# Video from Ephrata's Gran Fondo



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

2012 Gran Fondo Ephrata.wmv - YouTube


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

viciouscycle said:


> 2012 Gran Fondo Ephrata.wmv - YouTube


Thanks for posting this, D. 

Considering the recent weather patterns, maybe Jake needs to move this event to August until El Nino comes back around (remember a few years ago when April temps were in the 90's???). 

But then again on second thought..._nahhhh_. Otherwise it would be just another fondo. :thumbsup:

And P,S., whomever produced this vid couldn't have picked a cooler soundtrack. I forgot about this song.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Part of the challenge is the weather and Jake want's to get a muddy slug fest, he is weird that way. And NO one will want to ride that course anytime past the middle of June, those basalt cliffs would be 100 ft broilers!!


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

The timing has worked out pretty well. I've done all three years of this, and this years was the latest date, but coldest and wettest weather. It turned out to be reasonably dry once the ride started, but could have been pretty miserable in steady rain. The extra dampness was enough to ramp the difficulty up to epic though, best one yet IMO.

I like the video, really accentuates how scenic the course is.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

ACree said:


> *The timing has worked out pretty well. I've done all three years of this, and this years was the latest date, but coldest and wettest weather. It turned out to be reasonably dry once the ride started, but could have been pretty miserable in steady rain. The extra dampness was enough to ramp the difficulty up to epic though, best one yet IMO.
> 
> I like the video, really accentuates how scenic the course is.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

